# 7 Year Old Deaf Kitty Needs GREAT Home



## Cassiopeia (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello everyone. 

I've posted before, and sadly after 6 months, Andromeda has not calmed down any. I have tried defusers, calming collar, Rescue Remedy and Prozac. I keep their food on either side of the gate, but even if she's eating and sees Cailan she'll pounce at the gate. I try to play interactive games with them, I use the laser pointer and I try to give Cailan and Meda equal pettings to show that Cailan is okay and Meda doesn't need to attack.

Nothing has worked, but I'm open to more suggestions. However, I believe I need to find her a new home. It isn't fair to her, nor to Cailan for her to be behind the baby gates all day (even though she does have two large rooms she can roam in, and I let her out when I'm home). At night she's in the room with me, and Cailan can see me through the gate and wants to snuggle at night, but hasn't been allowed to for 6 months so he cries behind the gate. It's just not fair on either of them.

I have tried letting Meda out and put Cail behind the gate, but I have a drop ceiling, and Cailan has some how learned that he can jump through the ceiling, so he'll do that, and pop out over my fridge. So it doesn't keep my little Houdini!Cat closed off for long. 

Andromeda is a VERY affectionate kitty. She loves being petted and is a stitch to watch with the laser pointer. Loves playing with that, toys and loves straws. If there's a straw that she can get to, she plays with it for HOURS. Last night she was playing with a bit of cardboard for a few hours (keeping me up but it was funny to watch) 

She needs a home with no other animals. Needs a loving home, someone to give her lots of attention and snuggles and won't mind her sleeping on the bed with them. She is definitely a lap cat. So if anyone knows someone in the CT/NY/NJ/MA/RI area, I would be happy to bring Andromeda to them with a vet recommendation of course.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's stunning! I hope you're able to find a new home for her soon. 

As for other things you can try, I re-read your prior posts and I saw that _NewRescueDad_ earlier gave you the sort of advice I would give. So, there's no point my repeating that. About the only thing I can suggest is for you to involve a professional behaviorist to see if he/she could help you get Meda and Cailan past their problems with each other. The typical cost is around $250 to $300 for the initial consultation, the behavior modification program and about 3 months worth of follow-up. If that's within your budget, it might be worth considering. I used a behaviorist with success when introducing my two cats (one of whom was quite skittish, like Cailan).


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2010)

Does your cat only dislike some animals maybe? I have a deaf cat too and she is picky with other animals. I moved back home for a year and a half and she had to stay confined to one room with me. I don't know if has to do with her other senses but she can tell by smell and behavior wether she accepts another cat or dog. This cat she didn't like was aggressive and she knew before he attacked her. She's been extra sensitive to other pets since. 

Now we have a large Olde English Bulldogge and she adjusted fine. We learnt that it depends on the animal. 

To anyone considering a deaf cat I'd say don't think of it as a disability. It's nice to have a cat who doesnt gets spoked by the tv or people talking and laughing loudly. Id def adopt another deaf cat again and would tell anyone to not let it hold them back. You can teach them sign language too (Ie come, off, up etc)


----------



## Leivies_Lavish_Cat_Lounge (Dec 16, 2010)

I love white cats! Sadly everyone on this forum has cats, so finding Andromeda a home without cats will be hard here. I do believe Midnight might be 50% deaf - not sure and don't really care either way... He's so mellow and its a toss up between him and Freckles on whos the less agressive. Anyway I hope you find a home for her! I would sure love another FIVE cats if I could LOL


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Beautiful cat. Sadly, since I think most people have cats here you might be better off posting ads on craigslist.com or petfinder.com or ebayclassifieds.com ... I don't really know if this would work, but you might also be able to contact a shelter/rescue society and ask if you could be considered a "foster" for the cat until it finds a new home, and they'd then have the cats info on their website as well. Best of luck!

Is you cat fully deaf or only on one side? Often white cats with different colored eyes are only deaf on the side of the blue colored eye.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Jul 27, 2010)

Susan said:


> About the only thing I can suggest is for you to involve a professional behaviorist to see if he/she could help you get Meda and Cailan past their problems with each other. .


I contacted someone who does just that (he's actually outside my budget) and he said that chances are he wouldn't be able to help her and he doesn't say that very often. I have her on prozac and while that wouldn't be his first choice he said that anything he suggested wouldn't work as well. (It didn't help her)

The problem isn't really Cailan. He actually seems interested in interacting with her (even though he is a bit of a weenie) Andromeda just refuses to NOT attack if she sees him


----------



## Cassiopeia (Jul 27, 2010)

Tina said:


> Does your cat only dislike some animals maybe?
> To anyone considering a deaf cat I'd say don't think of it as a disability. It's nice to have a cat who doesnt gets spoked by the tv or people talking and laughing loudly. Id def adopt another deaf cat again and would tell anyone to not let it hold them back. You can teach them sign language too (Ie come, off, up etc)


Oh I definitely don't mind her being deaf. I totally agree. I love being able to vacuum and not have her run away. And she's super friendly with people. Walks right up to them and purrs. she doesn't do the slinky I'm in a new place cat thing either. 

I think she was shuffled around to 3 different places for a year and the last place had 6 cats and she went nuts Then she came to me and I have one cat but she hasn't learned he's not going to attack like those others...

I thought really it was just her being spooked iwth the other cats...


----------



## Cassiopeia (Jul 27, 2010)

Carmel said:


> Is you cat fully deaf or only on one side? Often white cats with different colored eyes are only deaf on the side of the blue colored eye.


She actually came from a Foster and they're willing to refoster but I'm not willing to keep shuffling her from place to place. The poor baby. So for now she's styaing in my room with a baby gate.

She is actually fully deaf. It surprised me as well, I figured she'd only be deaf on the side iwht the blue eye but she is actually deaf. I ran the vacuum right next to her and she didn't even twitch


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I wouldnt put out that she has to be an only cat. Just she needs to go to a home with an experienced cat person.


Ive had over 100 fosters come thru my house. I integrated them into the rest of the fosters in my home. I was always successful. Until Sookie arrived in my life. I had her spayed and quarentines in my garage. She loved all people who came in to meet her and give her socializing time. But if she heard any of my cats by the service door from the house to the garage she would run and throw herself against the door letting out a gosh aweful yowl. She wanted nothing to do with them. I tried everything.


My sister said shed take her when I was going to be gone 2 weeks. I built an elebrate kennel for her to stay in since my sister has 3 cats of her own. My sister didnt listen to me and let Sookie out the first day. All went well. A few hisses and smacks but nothing out of the ordinary! They now all sleep on my sisters bed together and she gets along with all of them.

I hauled everyone over to assess Sookie and give me ideas on how to get her comfortable with my household but nothing worked. But the new home was the ticket. 

Maybe your beautiful deaf kitty would do well in a home with other cats or dogs as long as the person knew how to intro her to their animal family. I just think youd have more options if you explained to people she may do well in their home. Its just your cat cant accept her.

Good luck. She is beautiful.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Jul 27, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I wouldn't put out that she has to be an only cat. Just she needs to go to a home with an experienced cat person.
> Good luck. She is beautiful.


I actually AM an experienced cat person. Thank you though, for basically saying I don't know how to take care of an animal. 



It's not that MY cat can't accept her. Maybe I explained wrong? I'm confused why you would think that? My cat has no issues with her at all. He mostly hides in the ceiling because she attacks anytime she sees him. She attacks the gate when he's behind it, she attacks him if she can get to him. I did the introductions by the book, in a room, swapped scents all that. This cat has been to multiple homes, and have had many things tried. She does not like other cats, and the fact is, I won't let her go to a home with another animal.

I have heard stories like that as well. Where a cat is very aggressive in one home but fine in another, but she has been to 3 homes and has been aggressive. I had thought she'd be okay because when she was first taken out of her 7 year old home she was put with another cat and did fine, but since then she has not. The fact is, there's no reason to try to put her in a home with another cat when it's obvious she doesn't like it. Why do that to her? It's mean. Sometimes humans need to think about what's best for an animal, rather than what's best for themselves.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Cassiopeia said:


> I actually AM an experienced cat person. Thank you though, for basically saying I don't know how to take care of an animal.


Whoa! I think you over-reacted. I am as certain as certain can be that is most definitely NOT what Merry intended to convey at all, merely that the cat would need to go to a home with experienced cat people. You know ... _like yourself_ ... and/or the many others who do cat rescue & fostering, or at least someone who has a wide range of experience with many different cat purrsonalities so they can best help *this* cat by maintaining a home tailored to her needs?


----------



## Cassiopeia (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm perfectly calm. I didn't say anything insulting or angry, however, it's hard to tell the tone of a post without voice inflictions and body language which is why it is always best to be careful of how you post online. I made a statement about what it sounded like to me. And since it was directed at me, my opinion certainly matters. However, I'm over the incident, it happened weeks ago and why dwell on the past when I wasn't hurt in anyway. 

That being said. I will not give her to someone who has a cat. I'm not in anyway desperate to get rid of her and in fact I'd love to keep her. But as she's been in multiple homes and has attacked cats in them, I'm figuring she just doesn't like other animals. Which is certainly her right. While she might possibly some day get along with another animal, why chance it? Why make her uncomfortable along with the other animals. 

I think that's very cruel and I would never do it to an animal. As she's perfectly fine here, and gets lots of love and attention I see no reason to put her into a situation she wouldn't like.

If you know someone who is looking for an animal please make it known I am looking. Vet references required and NO other animals in the house... maybe a fish..

You can also check out this website Andromeda Needs a Home


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I wouldnt put out that she has to be an only cat. Just she needs to go to a home with an experienced cat person.





Cassiopeia said:


> I actually AM an experienced cat person. Thank you though, for basically saying I don't know how to take care of an animal.


 


Cassiopeia said:


> ... it's hard to tell the tone of a post without voice inflictions and body language which is why it is always best to be careful of how you post online.


That street goes both ways. :wink
Perhaps, you could have requested clarification instead of immediately assuming/stating someone was insulting you?

I guess perception is everything. ...and I've 'known' Merry long enough, and known how much of her life has been dedicated to animal welfare, rescue, TNR and fostering to know she would *never* insult anyone who spent their personal time/effort in helping cats who need homes. She respects ALL who give of themselves so unselfishly.


----------

